# [EVDL] $18k Homemade electric VW Bug range:100mi ts:85mph



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://green.autoblog.com/2011/02/20/video-green-overdrive-electrified-vw-beetle/
[image] Video: Green Overdrive cruises the streets in electrified 
$18,000 VW Bug by Eric Loveday Feb 20 2011

DIY-er and entrepeneur Al Bullock's electrified 1970 Volkswagen Beetle
proves that converting a conventional, gasoline-fueled vehicle over to
run on battery power doesn't have to cost the proverbial arm and a 
leg. For a total investment of $18,000, Bullock purchased, fully 
restored and converted a VW Bug into a highway-capable electric car.

The converted Beetle tops out at a claimed 85 miles per hour and 
boasts a range of approximately 100 miles. We like that those DIY 
figures are both within spitting distance of the Nissan Leaf's top 
speed and its official EPA range rating. The cost is much better, too.

Recently, the crew over at Green Overdrive interviewed Bullock and 
cruised the streets of Livermore, CA riding shotgun in his electrified
Beetle. Follow us after the jump to catch Bullock's converted Bug in 
action. [Source: Giga OM] 





{brucedp.150m.com}
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/18k-Homemade-electric-VW-Bug-range-100mi-ts-85mph-tp3320752p3320752.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

